
10 A16z Podcasts Every Entrepreneur Should Listen Before Too Late - allenleein
https://medium.com/startup-blink/10-a16z-podcasts-every-entrepreneur-should-listen-before-too-late-6d6f653f25fd#.u7upm41zq
======
astr0n0m3r
The Future of Software Development episode was complete rubbish. It was just a
bunch of CEOs talking about their own products. The discussion was all about
the past.

